# BuyVM launches new website!



## Francisco (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello everyone!

It has taken us 5 years, but we finally have a new website that doesn't make us look like a early 2000's IRC shell company!

http://buyvm.net

I'd like to thank everyone that helped with feedback on our IRC channel and on these forums  It has been a huge task given how much content is on there but I couldn't be happier.

Francisco


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Jun 1, 2015)

Amazing. Good work.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 1, 2015)

Too much black/dark but nice upgrade!


----------



## WSWD (Jun 1, 2015)

Love it!!


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 1, 2015)

When accessing the site via buyvm.net, clicking on any menu item like http://buyvm.net/storage-vps/ works but when accessing the site via www.buyvm.net clicking on any menu item like http://www.buyvm.net/storage-vps/ gives a "404 - not found" error...is that intentional?  (www.buyvm.net seems to only work with the home page)


----------



## clarity (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks great.


Appear to be some issues on iPad. Margin or padding issue on the right side.





The footer doesn't extend across entire site.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jun 1, 2015)

Great work!


----------



## Francisco (Jun 1, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> When accessing the site via buyvm.net, clicking on any menu item like http://buyvm.net/storage-vps/ works but when accessing the site via www.buyvm.net clicking on any menu item like http://www.buyvm.net/storage-vps/ gives a "404 - not found" error...is that intentional?  (www.buyvm.net seems to only work with the home page)


Well that's just stupid. I guess lighttpd is kinda dumb about CNAME's.

Fixed either way 

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Jun 1, 2015)

clarity said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Appear to be some issues on iPad. Margin or padding issue on the right side.
> 
> ...


That's...odd?

I'll have to find an emulator or something to get a testbed going.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 1, 2015)

It's confusing and I hate it because it's new!


----------



## Francisco (Jun 1, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> It's confusing and I hate it because it's new!


"OH GOD THERES SO MUCH CONTENT WHAT AM I GOING TO COMPLAIN ABOUT NOW"

Francisco


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 1, 2015)

tonyg said:


> Too much black/dark but nice upgrade!


I think of BuyVM as BlackAndGreenValueHost.

I see the same non-padding on the left hand side on Chrome for Win x64.  Footer looks fine, though.

Some of the pictures on the About Us page are deeply disturbing.  Is this what the Mosh Bear does to people?

Nice work!  Would buy from again.  A++++++


----------



## libro22 (Jun 1, 2015)

Francisco said:


> That's...odd?I'll have to find an emulator or something to get a testbed going.Francisco


Affects other tablets too with viewport width of <= 800px


----------



## Francisco (Jun 1, 2015)

raindog308 said:


> I think of BuyVM as BlackAndGreenValueHost.
> 
> I see the same non-padding on the left hand side on Chrome for Win x64.  Footer looks fine, though.
> 
> ...


 


libro22 said:


> Affects other tablets too with viewport width of <= 800px


Doggy, are you on a really low resolution?

Francisco


----------



## libro22 (Jun 1, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Doggy, are you on a really low resolution?Francisco


Haha Chrome's viewport defaults to 1280x800px on my Sam tablet though it has a quad resolution  and i read things on portrait mode


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 1, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Doggy, are you on a really low resolution?


Are you saying your site is not Lynx-compatible certified?  Low End provider my ass...totally doesn't understand his market...

Widening my browser window does fix the issue, but I have to go out to a browser window at least 1170-ish wide...less than that, I have a horizontal scroll bar at the bottom.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks great as expected. With all the previews received over the past few months I don't think anyone expected anything less.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 1, 2015)

Just need the WHMCS integration now.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 1, 2015)

raindog308 said:


> Are you saying your site is not Lynx-compatible certified?  Low End provider my ass...totally doesn't understand his market...
> 
> Widening my browser window does fix the issue, but I have to go out to a browser window at least 1170-ish wide...less than that, I have a horizontal scroll bar at the bottom.


The site currently uses a "min-width : 1100px;", the designer didn't plan for responsive at all it seems  I've contacted them about moving it in that general direction but they seem overly busy and haven't got back to me yet.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 1, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> It has taken us 5 years, but we finally have a new website that doesn't make us look like a early 2000's IRC shell company!
> ...



My monitor is ready.


----------



## zcampbell (Jun 1, 2015)

Chrome has a nice device emulation button in the debug console area. It's the little blue mobile device looking button near the elements tab. Excellent design btw. http://puu.sh/i9fvD/db86acb3fe.png


----------



## eva2000 (Jun 1, 2015)

all i am getting is internal 500 error on the site ?


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 1, 2015)

Getting 500 error, but when the site was up, it looked nice on a 2560 x 1440p resolution


----------



## Francisco (Jun 2, 2015)

eva2000 said:


> all i am getting is internal 500 error on the site ?


 


Coastercraze said:


> Getting 500 error, but when the site was up, it looked nice on a 2560 x 1440p resolution


Should be fine now 

Sorry about that.

Francisco


----------



## Mid (Jun 2, 2015)

At last, you finally have the new site. 

It looks good

the menu could be more accessible

the sub menu could be shown just below it instead of on the left

for e.g the user has to be smart enough to not mouse over to the other top menu before reaching its sub

the menu crissic has is nice 

the images on 'about us' page http://buyvm.net/about-buyvm/could be avoided (or replaced by any normal ones), thank god you have an underwear!

the text link  http://buyvm.net/about-us/(found at bottom) results in a 404

Blame Fran. See? You feel better already.
Woops. It seems that the page you're looking for is currently not available.


----------



## drmike (Jun 2, 2015)

I think Buy ate some Layer 7 for breakfast causing a 500 for a bit.

That About Us on footer should be fixed.  I think 5 of us dinged Fran about it.

Site looks good from here at 1920 x ehh whatever... loads fast too.


----------



## clarity (Jun 2, 2015)

Francisco said:


> That's...odd?
> 
> 
> I'll have to find an emulator or something to get a testbed going.
> ...


It looks great on the desktop browser. It could just be an ipad issue. I was using chrome on it when I took the screen grabs.

I think that BrowserStack could help here.


----------



## HN-Matt (Jun 2, 2015)

Not too shabby. I like the "Overwhelmed?" & lifesaver icon at the top.

November 2012 was a good month for testimonials, eh?


----------



## MightWeb-Greg (Jun 2, 2015)

Very nice website! I like it. I did notice it's not mobile ready or doesn't seem to be. But honestly I don't think that's a problem


----------



## Francisco (Jun 2, 2015)

HN-Matt said:


> Not too shabby. I like the "Overwhelmed?" & lifesaver icon at the top.
> 
> November 2012 was a good month for testimonials, eh?


 I have to go through and find more to add. The testimonial pages are done through MYSQL so I can easily pull the data as needed.



NotHere said:


> Very nice website! I like it. I did notice it's not mobile ready or doesn't seem to be. But honestly I don't think that's a problem


Noted, it's a 50/50 on people that care/don't care. I would've liked it to be responsive from the get go but that'll have to be done after the fact. The designer I normally use seems to be really busy though so I'm not sure if I can get him to do it.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Jun 2, 2015)

Mid said:


> At last, you finally have the new site.
> 
> It looks good
> 
> ...


Do you feel better? 

I thought the about us page images were hilarious and fits with our slogan 'Affordable VPS hosting with a touch of insanity'.

The about us link is all fixed up.

Francisco


----------



## jure (Jun 3, 2015)

Good change look. I like it. Congrats. ;-)


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

I liked the old site better, to be honest 

Anyhow, one big issue I can see is with the readability of the text on the frontpage. It's too gray. Especially in the top section.


----------



## ExonHost (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 3, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> I liked the old site better, to be honest
> 
> Anyhow, one big issue I can see is with the readability of the text on the frontpage. It's too gray. Especially in the top section.


I'll see about fixing the font colour up there  Maybe go a bit brighter.

Francisco


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 4, 2015)

joepie91 you must be approaching 99 years old. Anybody here knows that the new website is superior than the old one, even if it were unreadable LOL. This new design puts buyvm in a new level. Super professional. Of course it gets ridiculous in the about section, but hey thats part of the pony culture.

As a note, even if Fran were gay, he is a great coder. LOL hahaha


----------



## Francisco (Jun 4, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> joepie91 you must be approaching 99 years old. Anybody here knows that the new website is superior than the old one, even if it were unreadable LOL. This new design puts buyvm in a new level. Super professional. Of course it gets ridiculous in the about section, but hey thats part of the pony culture.
> 
> As a note, even if Fran were gay, he is a great coder. LOL hahaha


We did say we were a touch insane in the title, come on!

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jun 4, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> joepie91 you must be approaching 99 years old. Anybody here knows that the new website is superior than the old one, even if it were unreadable LOL. This new design puts buyvm in a new level. Super professional. Of course it gets ridiculous in the about section, but hey thats part of the pony culture.


Surprised JoePie91 isn't browsing with a non graphic terminal browser   No offense meant, superior such can be and much more to the point.

The new BuyVM site at least addresses the products they have.  Old only was missing things, kind of like how BuyShared lacked a site for eons ...

But, contrast could be a problem on the new BuyVM site, especially where folks have contrast turned down or monitor calibration adjusted in a big way.  Historically why, in part, links were blue with red prior clicked on vs. white background and black text.   Still the standard for the most part in editors and productive things.


----------



## egihosting (Jun 4, 2015)

I like it.  Great to see that BuyVM is growing and doing very well. Keep up the good work.

-james


----------



## Saif (Sep 20, 2018)

clarity said:


> It looks great on the desktop browser. It could just be an ipad issue. I was using chrome on it when I took the screen grabs.
> 
> I think that BrowserStack could help here.



You might give a shot to LambdaTest. LambdaTest offers more than 2000 mobile and desktop browser to test your website or web apps for cross browsers compatibility issues. The best part is LambdaTest offers free plan as well.


----------

